# Music of the Spheres Society in "At last, to be identified!" on April 19 In New York



## MusicoftheSpheres

*Music of the Spheres Society in "At last, to be identified!" on April 19 In New York*

_A note from Artistic Director and violinist *Stephanie Chase*: _Please join us on Thursday, April 19 for a chamber music concert that explores new and recently-discovered music composed between 1800 and 2012.

We will feature the premiere of "At last, to be identified!" - with poetry by Emily Dickinson in a new chamber music setting by the brilliant American composer *Richard Pearson Thomas *(born 1957) - along with works by Mendelssohn and Paganini that were first published in 1953 and 2009, respectively. The_ Piano Trio No. 2_ by Camille Saint-Saëns concludes the program and is a work that I "discovered" only last year and want to share with our audience.

I will be joined by cellist* James Wilson*, pianist* Todd Crow*, and soprano *Hope Hudson*.

The concert will take place at Christ & St. Stephen's Church, located at 120 West 69th Street, New York, NY and will begin at approximately 8:15 pm. Admission is at the door: $30, $15 student/seniors, requested contribution, cash or check only. Please note that the doors open at 7:15 pm.

Pre-concert talk at 7:30 by *Stewart Pollens *(included in concert admission): _Casino Paganini_

For more information, please visit www.musicofthespheres.org.


----------

